# VI at Rosedale on Robson questions.



## Greg G (Jul 10, 2022)

Got an exchange May 27 to June 3 2023 at this Vancouver City resort for a 1 bedroom unit and have a few questions.  Yes, I can contact the resort but wanted Tuggers info as well.
-  Are the VI units on the top floors of this hotel/resort?  I have seen this stated in July 2014 and August 2012 TUG reviews for it  (non owners) but wanted more recent confirmation from someone who owns there or knows.
- Since this isn't in high season yet, are there any notable places off the top of your head that would not be open yet?


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 11, 2022)

I can’t answer your resort questions, but can say that the end of may is already fairly high season in Vancouver. I’m not sure what attractions specifically you’re looking at visiting but everything should be running.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 11, 2022)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## clipper (Jul 11, 2022)

I think there were 3 or 4 upper floors that were allocated to timeshares. We were there in June 2021.  We were lucky that the weather was so nice that week. Yes, everything is pretty much open by that time.  It's the rain that may prevent you from enjoying the parks and other outdoor activities but spring showers normally don't last the whole day, unlike in the fall.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 12, 2022)

I did a little research on the Rosedale on Robson for an upcoming stay. The 1 bed unit that I viewed at VI looks small but decent. The parking looks safe enough. Here are some pictures from VI.

Bill


----------



## VanX (Jul 14, 2022)

We’ve stayed a couple times.   Windowless living area is odd.   Wall of windows in the bedroom brings in lots of light.   Marketing folks would call the dining, kitchen and sitting area “efficient”.  We called it tiny.    Was ok for what we needed.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 15, 2022)

VanX said:


> We’ve stayed a couple times. Windowless living area is odd. .....



Yeah, that does some odd.   You'd think the dining/living room would be where you'd want the windows.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 15, 2022)

VanX said:


> We’ve stayed a couple times.   Windowless living area is odd.   Wall of windows in the bedroom brings in lots of light.   Marketing folks would call the dining, kitchen and sitting area “efficient”.  We called it tiny.    Was ok for what we needed.


I stayed once and remembered there was something 'odd' about the Living area (and where I slept) -- it was the lack of windows.

We did 'relocate' table and chairs to bedroom by window.

Overall though, nice enough place as base for sightseeing.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 16, 2022)

Most things will be open in Vancouver. If you were to do stuff on the Island or go outside of Vancouver you may get seasonal closures at restaurants, but in May pretty much everything will be open so I would not worry about it.

This isn’t like the Maritimes where things may not up until June. Heck, even some of the hotels in Vancouver operate their outdoor pools year-round.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 20, 2022)

Here is a view from a VI unit picture some one posted at fb at the VI FB page.

Bill


----------



## rboesl (Jul 20, 2022)

I worked in Vancouver for a short stint several years ago.  Stanley Park is wonderful to visit. Take a trip up to Whistler. The views up on the mountain are incredible. The lower mountain is used for mountain biking. Even the drive provides some beautiful scenery. Also take a trip, via ferry, to see Butchart Gardens. You'll be able to spend the entire day there.


----------



## clipper (Jul 21, 2022)

This was the view from our bedrooom.  It is the Vanvouver Main Public Library.



There is a rooftop garden on top of the library



One fun thing we did was to walk down to False Creek and take the water taxi to Granville Island (like a farmer's market).There are 2 companies that do it. We don't have a preference.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 21, 2022)

rboesl said:


> I worked in Vancouver for a short stint several years ago. Stanley Park is wonderful to visit. Take a trip up to Whistler. The views up on the mountain are incredible. The lower mountain is used for mountain biking. Even the drive provides some beautiful scenery. Also take a trip, via ferry, to see Butchart Gardens. You'll be able to spend the entire day there



Yes, Stanley Park is on my list of things to do.    I'm also looking at doing the Sea to Sky Gondola  (along highway 99).   Thanks for the info on Whistler.   Will also be doing some hiking hopefully.  Been to Vancouver Island twice and and did spend an entire day at Butchart Gardens which was great.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 21, 2022)

clipper said:


> This was the view from our bedrooom. It is the Vanvouver Main Public Library.


 Yeah, that looks pretty neat for a downtown city library.   Wife does a lot of reading so that would be a neat place for her to visit.



clipper said:


> One fun thing we did was to walk down to False Creek and take the water taxi to Granville Island (like a farmer's market).There are 2 companies that do it. We don't have a preference.



I was looking at that.   Looks like maybe a 12 minute walk from Rosedale on Robson.  Down Hamilton to Mainland st then down Davies to False Creek.   Google maps gave me some weird route for that across the Cambie bridge until I told it the route I wanted to use.


----------



## ValHam (Nov 11, 2022)

If you like p riding - can rent bikes everywhere - it can rain all week or it can be sunshine all week  I have a condo on the water near Rosedale on Robson - everything is open - water taxi - everything.  You can walk to Coal Harbour - downtown - Olympic Village or bike everywhere.   Stanley Park is awesome.  I love May in Vancouver.  Not too hot - just right for sightseeing our gorgeous city.


----------



## ValHam (Nov 11, 2022)

It only takes around 5 or 10 minutes to get to the best area of Yaletown.  Marinaside  - The restaurant Provence on the corner  is wonderful.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 12, 2022)

Thanks for the info ValHam.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 12, 2022)

I just have to comment as to how very similar those pictures are to Peacock Suites in Anaheim. The tiny kitchenette has a dishwasher at the VI but the cabinets are the same ones, same handles, the living room was very dejavu for me, as well as the bedroom and the bedding and the colors of everything.  There is no window in many of the bedrooms at Peacock Suites, which is okay because it's very quiet in the bedroom, and it's on a pretty busy street.


----------



## ValHam (Nov 14, 2022)

OEB is one of the best breakfast restaurants on Marinaside.  From OEB or Provence you can walk across and catch the water taxi to Granville Island.  Rosedale is a good location.


----------

